# my new gold tip 22's



## commander1 (May 10, 2008)

I am making a switch this year from fat boys to gt 22's for 3d. Thinkin about the build and was wondering what kind of experience people had with them. 100 or 120 grains up front? Length? My set up is a pse supra me 28.5" draw, 62 lbs. I have heard the 22's fly great out of this bow. Any feedback?


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm sure they will fly great and are tough. They are my arrow of choice; I like them so much I set up all of my bows to use this arrow. The basic setup is 28.5" carbon to carbon, standard nock, four fletched 2" vane tec hp's, standard insert with a 125 grain point. Total weight right around 387 grains with 14.5% foc. They fly and group amazing out of all of my setups. I used them for 3D, shot a turkey and two deer with them, and am going to spot shoot with them over the winter.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I shoot them out of a rival pro at 60 lbs, they group well, hit behind the pin and are tough, I use an easton g nock/bushing in my setup, I prefer them to any arrow I have shot


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

I made the same switch last year. I went with 150 gr. pro points, blazers, and went with the G nock with bushing as well. I went from 120grain in the fat boys to 150 grain in the 22s to keep my speed down to legal. I liked that as well for foc. I have had good results with the change.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

I have had good Luck with alot of the gold tip arrows 100-120 point wight and I am also 28.5 DL the 22's are my favorite


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

They will fly great. i shot them out of my vector turbo at 29.5 and 60 pounds and it shot lights out. i just jumped to xcutters this year because i find tournament arrows shoot better for me a little stiff but i also have a set of pro hunters that spine out perfect and they shoot good so its all about what you want


----------



## commander1 (May 10, 2008)

Cool, can't wait to get them. I am still undecided on 100 or 120gr.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I shoot them for 3D and 18 meter. 80 grn points on my 3D arrows and 120 on my indoor ones.


----------



## springy shooter (May 24, 2005)

28" arrow with 135gr point wt....................3D duravane 2.3" 

Shooting the Supra ME at 29.5" draw at 55lb.................282fps

Have shot them this way for 3Ds, indoors and some field..............shoots really good for me with this point wt..................


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

I have some made up with 120's in the front, shooting 59 lbs 28.5 in draw and they fly great. you will not be disappointed. I would recommend that you put 120's in the front. you will not have any issue with getting speed. good luck


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I think that shaft is so good that you will be able to put the point up front that gives you the speed you want at the poundage you want and it will shoot awesome regardless of the slight changes in foc and overall weight.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

if i get them cuz i am leaning towards the xcutters this year but if i do i am running 2 inch blazers in the back and 125 gr nibs from goldtip in the front with the goldtip pin nocks and bushings at 28 inches. i am shooting a vector turbo at 29 inches at 60 pounds with 65% let off. they just bearly arent perfect spine with 13 front of center. they will shoot like darts for you


----------



## commander1 (May 10, 2008)

Cool! I have all the components. The only thing I am waiting on is the delivery of the arrows!!!!!!!!!!! All of this good feedback is torture.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I just sold mine but not for any problem. They are a super arrow. However, they were just too light for me so I went to a heavier arrow.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im 28.5 with 65lbs and been shooting 110grns up front.

Love the 22's

DB


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I also use them for 3d but with 100 gr nibbs to keep up the speed. Most the shoots around here use either IBO rules or 310 + or - 10% which makes it 320. I have bare shaft tuned and have no problem with the 100 gr up front and shaft is 29" carbon to carbon with easton g nock and bushing. FOC is still not the best but group good out to 50 yds.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Love mine. I run 28.5" carbon with pin nocks, AAE 2.3 with 160 grain nockbusters up front for a finished weight at 405.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hammerhunter (Nov 25, 2007)

ILOVE3D said:


> I also use them for 3d but with 100 gr nibbs to keep up the speed. Most the shoots around here use either IBO rules or 310 + or - 10% which makes it 320. I have bare shaft tuned and have no problem with the 100 gr up front and shaft is 29" carbon to carbon with easton g nock and bushing. FOC is still not the best but group good out to 50 yds.


How much draw weight are you shooting?

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

60 lbs


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

Love mine out of my supra me. But I went with what everyone said wouldn't work and shoot 175 in the front. Set at 61 lbs and 29.75 draw those things are lasers and don't mind pushing their way into a crowd. 424 total weight


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Double B said:


> Love mine out of my supra me. But I went with what everyone said wouldn't work and shoot 175 in the front. Set at 61 lbs and 29.75 draw those things are lasers and don't mind pushing their way into a crowd. 424 total weight


that sure seems like a lot of weight up front but would expect them to fly like darts.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I will be switching to the 22s for next yr also. I have a C4 at 63lb and 28" Minimax. With my setup I will have to use 80gn points to keep speed at 285fps. I hope they will tune and group well with the lighter points.


----------



## commander1 (May 10, 2008)

i built a half dozen at 29" with 125gr up front and they were pretty good. only getting 282fps. i built the other six at 27" and 100 gr nock busters. they finished up at 327 gr and chrono at 303. that set up is legal for anything 3d in az. one day i will be able to go play with the big shoots.


----------



## billm67 (Jul 19, 2007)

I built a dozen last year at 30 inches carbon to carbon. I am running 3 2 inch blazers with standard inserts and 100 grn points. I am shooting them out of an Elite Pure at 65 pounds. They group great....and they're tough as nails. I was thinking about building some x-cutters for next year.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

GT 22's are a great arrow, plenty of combos that work


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I run 100gr victory points in mine. 1.75 x-vanes. 2115 bushings and bohning nocks. Weigh in around 340grains the best 3d arrow i have used yet.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm also looking at these arrows you guys already shooting aren't having spine issues? I have pure at 29" DL and will be around 60#


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

No spine issues. Stiff enough is all you need.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

labonte.r said:


> I'm also looking at these arrows you guys already shooting aren't having spine issues? I have pure at 29" DL and will be around 60#


No spine issues here, back feels great


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

schmel_me said:


> I run 100gr victory points in mine. 1.75 x-vanes. 2115 bushings and bohning nocks. Weigh in around 340grains the best 3d arrow i have used yet.


Amd thats saying something.....as u have different arrows weekly!

Any shoots this weekend?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------

